# NO food or drink in vehicle rule. What do you do if...



## Warpdrvr (Sep 3, 2015)

So, I'm a newbie still waiting for my BC to come back. I have a question to those experienced drivers who do not allow food/drink. I intend to allow bottled water and sealed drink (non alcoholic) bottles. How do the rest of you handle a pax trying to get into your vehicle that has a fast food/convenience store type of drink with a straw. Do you allow that or tell them they have to finish it before they get in? I will have a strong no food consumption rule in play though. 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

I allow people to eat and drink in my car as long as they keep it clean. Chips and small things. If they break out a juicy beef sandwich, that has to stay in the bag.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Up to each driver.

I don't mind eating as long as they clean up after themselves. I have stuff ready to clean my car in case that happens.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I let the sober ones eat and drink whatever. I think you could run into issues if you didn't allow sealed food and drinks in. I pick up from Walmart, target, Kroger, etc, several times a week and a trunk full of groceries is common


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Kroger! I wish we had that over in our state!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I let the sober ones eat and drink whatever. I think you could run into issues if you didn't allow sealed food and drinks in. I pick up from Walmart, target, Kroger, etc, several times a week and a trunk full of groceries is common


I don't think that groceries in the trunk is what anyone was thinking about, do you? Seriously?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't think that groceries in the trunk is what anyone was thinking about, do you? Seriously?


Ice cream can leak and meat packages too. Just sayin...


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Why would any sealed item be an issue unless it was something illegal though?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry...

Stop serving food and drinks


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I like to offer my pax a nice charcuterie plate with a non-alcoholic aperitif. I finish the trip with a hot towel and cigar.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's your car, do what you want. Set your own rules. If a passenger walks toward my car with food, I drive away, get out of sight and hit no show and collect $5.
Uber has new drivers so scared to death of their precious rating, that most of them would let someone roast a goat in their backseat so they might get a "5".


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No food in my car. 
No smoking, 
No drinking. 

It is my car, and I don't intend to repeat the mistakes I made in the first months of driving UberX. 

Drive a block away and collect the SPF after 5 minutes.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Drinks with a lid never bothered me. Food I never allowed...well once I let it slide but it was for an old lady I was literally taking to a hospital complex to see her doctor.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> It's your car, do what you want. Set your own rules. If a passenger walks toward my car with food, I drive away, get out of sight and hit no show and collect $5.
> Uber has new drivers so scared to death of their precious rating, that most of them would let someone roast a goat in their backseat so they might get a "5".


This is the text I got today after pulling away from 2 pax sitting on the curb holding hamburgers in one hand and sodas in the other with their bags of fries and who knows what else. I had plenty of time to pull out as it took them a while to gather their food and start to walk towards me. I told them I didn't take food or drink in my car as I left.

"thats stupid im going to report you! Thats lame and disrespecfull"


----------



## KofiTaxi (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is the text I got today after pulling away from 2 pax sitting on the curb holding hamburgers in one hand and sodas in the other with their bags of fries and who knows what else. I had plenty of time to pull out as it took them a while to gather their food and start to walk towards me. I told them I didn't take food or drink in my car as I left.
> 
> "thats stupid im going to report you! Thats lame and disrespecfull"


Good for you. Good for you. I cant say it loudly enough. Uber has marketed this dynamic where the passenger has no responsibility to be respectful as long as they get a cheap enough price. it screws the driver and at times makes a mess of your car but they dont care as long as they uber gets their cut and PAXs get low fare. does this sound familiar? yeah, it is just like walmart. they pay their employees piddling (and tell them to go and get government assistance) as long as customers get low prices and they get their cut.

again, good for you for standing up for yourself.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "thats stupid im going to report you! Thats lame and disrespecfull"


"Report you" **** them! What's disrespectful are a couple of assholes who want to eat greasy fast food in your car. You were nicer than I am. I pull away and cancel them as no shows. I've been waiting for Uber to catch on and warn or fire me. I could care less.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Warpdrvr said:


> So, I'm a newbie still waiting for my BC to come back. I have a question to those experienced drivers who do not allow food/drink. I intend to allow bottled water and sealed drink (non alcoholic) bottles. How do the rest of you handle a pax trying to get into your vehicle that has a fast food/convenience store type of drink with a straw. Do you allow that or tell them they have to finish it before they get in?


Just had this again yesterday - a ping for a pick-up that turned out to be for a couple of Wendy's workers going off-shift and on their way home. Both had a bag of food and capped cups with straws.

I explained that I can't have open drinks in my car - apologized, but gave them the choice to either lose the drinks, or call for another car. They weren't happy (but remained polite, thankfully). They canceled and I went on my way.

I don't like having to do that. But I'm not risking a sugary, sticky mess in my pristine car for a $2.40 fare before expenses - and having my car out-of-service- for an hour while I attend to the mess.

I'm going to have to look into making some kind of small, secure, water-proof carrier for drinks that I can keep in my trunk. I'd like that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

simply00complex said:


> I allow people to eat and drink in my car as long as they keep it clean. Chips and small things. If they break out a juicy beef sandwich, that has to stay in the bag.


You'll change that policy soon enough.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Why would any sealed item be an issue unless it was something illegal though?


A 16-20 oz drink in a paper cup with a flimsy plastic top and a straw is NOT a "sealed" drink. 
A bottle of something with a SCREWED ON cap is a sealed drink.
One can spill - the other cannot.
Therein lies the difference.

My car - My rules.

(Uber will not reimburse drivers for "simple" spills that need to be cleaned up - or for the loss of earnings while the car has to be cleaned)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> I like to offer my pax a nice charcuterie plate with a non-alcoholic aperitif. I finish the trip with a hot towel and cigar.


Do you allow them to fire up the stogie in your car?


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

I see a couple drivers say if they see food they drive away. Curious - can a driver ask that they either finish their food before getting in the car or put it in the trunk? Wondering if anyone has tried it and what the response of the passenger has been? Never had to deal with this issue and as a rider I've never taken food into a car.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

The drunks do it all the time. The worst is when they want you to take them on a late night fast food run for a 2 mile trip. F that, boot'em! or tell them you'll drop them off at the taco shack and they can get another uber from there.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> I see a couple drivers say if they see food they drive away. Curious - can a driver ask that they either finish their food before getting in the car or put it in the trunk? Wondering if anyone has tried it and what the response of the passenger has been? Never had to deal with this issue and as a rider I've never taken food into a car.


Personally I never drive away like that over a food issue. 
People deserve to be treated better than that. 
I explain the situation and most times, while disappointed - even if pissed - they understand.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do you allow them to fire up the stogie in your car?


Sorry for the misunderstanding. The hot towel and cigar are for me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding. The hot towel and cigar are for me.


Ah... that makes more sense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Marie Cox said:


> I see a couple drivers say if they see food they drive away. Curious - can a driver ask that they either finish their food before getting in the car or put it in the trunk? Wondering if anyone has tried it and what the response of the passenger has been? Never had to deal with this issue and as a rider I've never taken food into a car.


Response most often is an argument and if you take them then VERY likely a crappy rating.

If they immediate say "no problem, we get it" then I will take them if they're sober etc. They try to sneak ONE FRY and I 1 * star their ass.

But if they're already eating and dropping fries as they come to my car with grease and mustard on their fingers I don't even bother with a discussion.

I've had a couple call to tell me they are at McDonald's or whatever and they HAVE food but they know drivers don't really like that and they promise to not eat in the car. Those folks are usually ok and have CLEARLY been trained by another driver.

I have a cup holder in the back seat and they have to put their drinks in it. I won't take 4 pax with drinks. Again, I won't allow them to drink it in the car.

This is all assuming sober pax who don't even argue ONCE. Otherwise I'm gone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Personally I never drive away like that over a food issue.
> People deserve to be treated better than that.
> I explain the situation and most times, while disappointed - even if pissed - they understand.


I roll down my window and tell them no eating or drinking in my car and to call another uber when they are finished eating as I pull away. This is if they are already diving into their food when I arrive.

Have you ever tried to clean mustard out of anything? Can be pretty bad. I would have has to wipe down everything from their greasy little paws even without a spill before picking up another pax had I taken them.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I roll down my window and tell them no eating or drinking in my car and to call another uber when they are finished eating as I pull away. This is if they are already diving into their food when I arrive.


Yup... I don't accept open (or lidded/straws) drinks in my car. Even food 'to-go' goes in my trunk... I'm done having my car smell like a bag full of TacoBell/Pizza/GreasyWhatever.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is the text I got today after pulling away from 2 pax sitting on the curb holding hamburgers in one hand and sodas in the other with their bags of fries and who knows what else. I had plenty of time to pull out as it took them a while to gather their food and start to walk towards me. I told them I didn't take food or drink in my car as I left.
> 
> "thats stupid im going to report you! Thats lame and disrespecfull"


You; " the door swings both ways dipshit".


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had pax with take out food in a plastic bag, she wasnt eating the food, but it smelled like a garlic nuke just exploded. Even with windows open, the smell was awful.

Ive picked up two chefs helpers late at night, the smell was strong, but nothing i can do, since the odor was embedded in their clothing. Turn the AC up and crack the windows open.
Then wiped the seats down with windex.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> I see a couple drivers say if they see food they drive away. Curious - can a driver ask that they either finish their food before getting in the car or put it in the trunk? Wondering if anyone has tried it and what the response of the passenger has been? Never had to deal with this issue and as a rider I've never taken food into a car.


If PAX finishes eating food on the curb, then you better have wet napkins to clean their greasy fingers.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Checklist for Uber driver.....hose...check!


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yup... I don't accept open (or lidded/straws) drinks in my car. Even food 'to-go' goes in my trunk... I'm done having my car smell like a bag full of TacoBell/Pizza/GreasyWhatever.


I was thinking this, too. Having a container in the trunk where their food has to go. If they don't like that, then move on.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Personally I never drive away like that over a food issue.
> People deserve to be treated better than that.


No, They Don't..


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I went to weathertech.com and ordered some customed rubber floor mats for the back of my car.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Had pax with take out food in a plastic bag, she wasnt eating the food, but it smelled like a garlic nuke just exploded. Even with windows open, the smell was awful.
> 
> Ive picked up two chefs helpers late at night, the smell was strong, but nothing i can do, since the odor was embedded in their clothing. Turn the AC up and crack the windows open.
> Then wiped the seats down with windex.


I had never thought of wiping down the seats with Windex.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

What those pax holes sometimes do they hide the food in their backpacks , when you start the trip they start eating some of those holes do that to pissed you off specially if you have nice clean expensive car . The 
Best thing to do is to have a big sign that shows no food or drinks allowed ,if they ignor the sign ,break lights , get out.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Micmac said:


> The Best thing to do is to have a big sign


If I wanted Big Signs in my car, I'd drive a cab.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> If PAX finishes eating food on the curb, then you better have wet napkins to clean their greasy fingers.


Otherwise they will use your seats as towel . Uber need to 101 those pax ho how to respect driver property.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I wanted Big Signs in my car, I'd drive a cab.


No Mike the sign is the best way to send the message. Cause if tell them politely not to eat they get offended.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Be firm with these entitled pax. I had a short run from a hotel to the airport. The pax walks up to the car carrying a cup of coffee. I told him that the coffee had to ride up front with me. He also gets in front and hands over the offending item. I put the coffee in my cup holder.

A couple of minutes into the ride the pax looks down at his coffee.

- "Can I drink it?"
- "No."

My car is not a mobile coffee shop. Surely they can either finish eating and drinking before they call for a ride, or wait until it is over.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

dpv said:


> I had never thought of wiping down the seats with Windex.


Use Fabreeze. Its formula actually neutralizes odors. Read about how it works on their webpage. I keep a bottle in the trunk. I use it before I start daily, and after pax stink the car up with BO, farts, or food smells on their clothes.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

dpv said:


> I went to weathertech.com and ordered some customed rubber floor mats for the back of my car.


I went to walmart in the ghetto and bought non-custom florists for my car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Marie Cox said:


> I see a couple drivers say if they see food they drive away. Curious - can a driver ask that they either finish their food before getting in the car or put it in the trunk? Wondering if anyone has tried it and what the response of the passenger has been? Never had to deal with this issue and as a rider I've never taken food into a car.


Sure and if they do 9 times out of 10 you'll get a low rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> I went to walmart in the ghetto and bought non-custom florists for my car.


Florists? Well I guess they always smell nice.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Florists? Well I guess they always smell nice.


Autocorrect is the devil


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Floor mats..... I like MAXpider 3D. They are a bit better than Weather Tech, look better, and seem to wear better.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L9R4EI2/?tag=ubne0c-20

I paid half this price last year. Shop around.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are crazy. I don't allow eating or drinking in my car. I lost a whole night's wages after a customer dumped her whole bottle of water onto my seat and Uber refused to charge a cleaning fee. If you allow "sealed" beverages, they will pour alcohol into a pop bottle. They don't give a damn about you losing your license and having to pay fines because they are drinking in your car. These pigs will eat french fries and then wipe the oil off their hands onto your seats. They stuff plates and forks into your seat cushions or under the front seats.
I'm so done with that b.s. If you see a plate in their hands when you pick them up, REFUSE the ride or have them place that crap in the trunk. Stopping at a fast food place because they asked? Say yes, but please don't eat it until you get home. DO NOT THINK THEY WILL TIP YOU because you are so nice. They won't. If they agree and then eat anyway, stop the car and THROW them out!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You guys are crazy. I don't allow eating or drinking in my car. I lost a whole night's wages after a customer dumped her whole bottle of water onto my seat and Uber refused to charge a cleaning fee. If you allow "sealed" beverages, they will pour alcohol into a pop bottle. They don't give a damn about you losing your license and having to pay fines because they are drinking in your car. These pigs will eat french fries and then wipe the oil off their hands onto your seats. They stuff plates and forks into your seat cushions or under the front seats.
> I'm so done with that b.s. If you see a plate in their hands when you pick them up, REFUSE the ride or have them place that crap in the trunk. Stopping at a fast food place because they asked? Say yes, but please don't eat it until you get home. DO NOT THINK THEY WILL TIP YOU because you are so nice. They won't. If they agree and then eat anyway, stop the car and THROW them out!


You are an idiot Tim ( just kidding ) no food or drinks period .


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

The more messy the Pax, the better. If a pax is arrogant enough to just eat and mess up your car, collect those fees for real.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

melxjr said:


> The more messy the Pax, the better. If a pax is arrogant enough to just eat and mess up your car, collect those fees for real.


That will not actually work. The pax now have to agree to the damage payment.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Ive had pax throwup, grease stains, coffee, misc food, Uber would always compensate surprisingly, with provide pics.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Ive had pax throwup, grease stains, coffee, misc food, Uber would always compensate surprisingly, with provide pics.


HappyTypist recently reported that the system has just changed.
The pax has to cop to the crime. Barfing may be an exception with photos. I don't know how it could not be.


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

I just started working yesterday - my first day! And to be honest I never considered this issue. But I will now. Our local public buses don't allow open food and drink on their vehicles and won't even allow you on board until you either eat it or ditch it. And the public knows this rule. Why would it be any different for us? No open fast food and drinks for me.


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> HappyTypist recently reported that the system has just changed.
> The pax has to cop to the crime. Barfing may be an exception with photos. I don't know how it could not be.


I actually purchased barf bags to keep in my vechicle, just in case. Yikes - just waiting for my first barfer...


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do you allow them to fire up the stogie in your car?


Right, another issue I had not considered. No smoking either!


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

All weather floor mats and fitted (read, good quality) seat covers on all seats, front and back. And a plastic liner in the trunk. And I *still* do not allow eating in the car. A sign is a good idea, because then you can't be accused of singling anyone out.

I also have barf bags in the front seat pockets and rear side door pockets, and carry a "cleanout kit" in the trunk (square pail, sponges, windex, febreeze, dawn dish soap, roll of blue paper towels, rubber gloves). It all fits in the pail and stores nicely in a corner if the trunk. All I need is some water and I can get most anything spilled cleaned up quickly before it sets. All of this can be found easily at the dollar store.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Today I had someone bring in a bunch of cooked fish. No stains just the smell. 1 star.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Mims Athome said:


> Right, another issue I had not considered. No smoking either!


Absolutely no smoking. Your next pax will give you a 1 for a stinky car.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Mims Athome said:


> I actually purchased barf bags to keep in my vechicle, just in case. Yikes - just waiting for my first barfer...


Avoid people that are too drunk and you will get no barfers. 
If they can't say their name.... don't let them in.
If they are leaning on something.... don't let them in. 
If they look even remotely like they are barf drunk.... don't let them in. 
It is not worth it for a 6 block ride.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You guys are crazy. I don't allow eating or drinking in my car. I lost a whole night's wages after a customer dumped her whole bottle of water onto my seat and Uber refused to charge a cleaning fee. If you allow "sealed" beverages, they will pour alcohol into a pop bottle. They don't give a damn about you losing your license and having to pay fines because they are drinking in your car. These pigs will eat french fries and then wipe the oil off their hands onto your seats. They stuff plates and forks into your seat cushions or under the front seats.
> I'm so done with that b.s. If you see a plate in their hands when you pick them up, REFUSE the ride or have them place that crap in the trunk. Stopping at a fast food place because they asked? Say yes, but please don't eat it until you get home. DO NOT THINK THEY WILL TIP YOU because you are so nice. They won't. If they agree and then eat anyway, stop the car and THROW them out!


How do you lose a whole nights work from water? Have we had this conversation before? Feels like we have.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

D Town said:


> How do you lose a whole nights work from water? Have we had this conversation before? Feels like we have.


.
She drenched a whole bottle of water on my back seat. I had to go home and soak it up with towels and wait for it to dry. Are you thinking you'll get 5 stars with a wet seat?



Mims Athome said:


> I actually purchased barf bags to keep in my vechicle, just in case. Yikes - just waiting for my first barfer...


I carry those and provide them. It sometimes works perfectly, not always, lol.



Mims Athome said:


> Right, another issue I had not considered. No smoking either!


I was once dumb enough to allow vaping. I said "Okay, that doesn't smell as bad as cigarettes. Just blow it out the window" Did they? No. They blew it right in my face and that was the end of allowing vaping.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> .
> She drenched a whole bottle of water on my back seat. I had to go home and soak it up with towels and wait for it to dry. Are you thinking you'll get 5 stars with a wet seat?


Water from a bottle doesn't empty instantly. The only way to empty a sizable bottle on a seat is to turn it up and do it on purpose. If she did that I hope you tossed her. And no you won't get 5 stars for a wet seat. That's another good reason to keep a portable wet vac in the trunk. I'm sure you DID lose money on the deal if you took the time to dry the seat completely. Sucks.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

D Town said:


> Water from a bottle doesn't empty instantly. The only way to empty a sizable bottle on a seat is to turn it up and do it on purpose. If she did that I hope you tossed her. And no you won't get 5 stars for a wet seat. That's another good reason to keep a portable wet vac in the trunk. I'm sure you DID lose money on the deal if you took the time to dry the seat completely. Sucks.


I had a drunk looser let his water bottle tip over in the seat and drain completely. I was done for the night. The *hole tried to set his water bottle up in the seat next to him and let it fall over. 
Uber told me since there was no real damage, I got no $$ for having to call it a night at midnight. I did a jet home and used a shop vac to get most of the water out. I did take the next day off as planned, but I left a fan in the car to dry the seat.


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

UberLefty said:


> All weather floor mats and fitted (read, good quality) seat covers on all seats, front and back. And a plastic liner in the trunk. And I *still* do not allow eating in the car. A sign is a good idea, because then you can't be accused of singling anyone out.
> 
> I also have barf bags in the front seat pockets and rear side door pockets, and carry a "cleanout kit" in the trunk (square pail, sponges, windex, febreeze, dawn dish soap, roll of blue paper towels, rubber gloves). It all fits in the pail and stores nicely in a corner if the trunk. All I need is some water and I can get most anything spilled cleaned up quickly before it sets. All of this can be found easily at the dollar store.


This is great information. I'm off to the dollar store before my next work shift! And I will make a sign as well. Thanks for all the good information. I had no idea! LOL


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

A wet vac in your trunk? really? Where would you plug it in? What do you do when your next customer is two people going to the airport with 3-4 bags of luggage? What good would it do anyway? Yes, you can vacuum up some of the water but that won't dry it enough to continue driving that night.
Yes, I agree the b*tch did it on purpose. That makes it double irritating that Uber refused to charge them a cleaning fee and told me to go suck an egg.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

she could have done it on purpose, but the only way to empty a bottle would not be to turn it upside down. top could have not been on all the way, or top could have been off, and the bottle falls down and leaks out. I've had something like this happen in my bed a few times with bottles, and I've never purposely tried to get my bed wet.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> she could have done it on purpose, but the only way to empty a bottle would not be to turn it upside down. top could have not been on all the way, or top could have been off, and the bottle falls down and leaks out. I've had something like this happen in my bed a few times with bottles, and I've never purposely tried to get my bed wet.


If the lid was loose and she tossed it into the seat without checking perhaps. That is possible.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> A wet vac in your trunk? really? Where would you plug it in? What do you do when your next customer is two people going to the airport with 3-4 bags of luggage? What good would it do anyway? Yes, you can vacuum up some of the water but that won't dry it enough to continue driving that night.
> Yes, I agree the b*tch did it on purpose. That makes it double irritating that Uber refused to charge them a cleaning fee and told me to go suck an egg.


I have a small handheld wet/dry vac that plugs into the cigarette lighter. Think dustbuster. You have to empty it frequently but it's easy to use for dirt between trips and also helps with liquid. Sure it's not that powerful but it fits under the liner in the back of my kia soul along with other cleaning supplies and first aid etc.

Not saying that would help with the situation you describe but it's better than nothing if there's a big spill and you catch it quickly.

I have Weathertech floor mats so mostly it picks up dust and dirt quickly.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have a small handheld wet/dry vac that plugs into the cigarette lighter. Think dustbuster. You have to empty it frequently but it's easy to use for dirt between trips and also helps with liquid. Sure it's not that powerful but it fits under the liner in the back of my kia soul along with other cleaning supplies and first aid etc.


I use this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SBA5N26/?tag=ubne0c-20 and a power inverter. Fits in my trunk fine and takes care of any and all problems. Taken care of a few small spills though I'll admit I've never dumped a whole bottle of water on my seat and tried to clean it up. Maybe I'll try an experiment just to see.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> View attachment 16431
> Floor mats..... I like MAXpider 3D. They are a bit better than Weather Tech, look better, and seem to wear better.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L9R4EI2/?tag=ubne0c-20
> ...


Thanks for pointing this brand out. I bought some. They look nicer than the weathertech. I really like how the extend up under the front seats. Regular mats are just pathetic. They're 8 inches long and its hard for any rider to only have their feet on them. You ought to be able to just shake out a mat, but those are too small.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Thanks for pointing this brand out. I bought some. They look nicer than the weathertech. I really like how the extend up under the front seats. Regular mats are just pathetic. They 8 inches long and its hard for any rider to only have their feet on them. You ought to be able to just shake out a mat, but those are too small.


They look good also. Not just some plastic tub.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

IDGAF. I rarely have an issue and the one time I did some sloot spilled soda do down my door, and on the plastic floor mats. Took pics, emailed uber and got $50.00


----------

